# My New Carnivorous Plant Collection :D



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 24, 2008)

My ping:






Red form of Venus Flytrap, Dionaea muscipula





Sundew, Drosera paradoxa





Sundew, Drosera venusta





Venus Flytrap, Dionaea muscipula 'B-52'





Hubby is worried that the ping is hogging all the food...:rollhappy:


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 25, 2008)

Great photos and lovely plants!

I'm just starting to love my bug eaters. I have 10 pings, all in bud, and a Venus Fly Trap about to bloom. I also have a Nepenthes that is doing nothing but grow, but of course not growing pitchers.

They're fun plants, all of them. My plants are doing their job and eating all those pesky flies and it looks like yours are too!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice, but...at first I wondered where you got all the plants. [You hardly see CP's around here] Then I wondered where you got all the flies!? oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but...at first I wondered where you got all the plants. [You hardly see CP's around here] Then I wondered where you got all the flies!? oke:



oke: They're _fungus gnats_; probably first came in the house a year ago on an office plant that I rescued. And they like my growing room because it has lots of nice humid places for them to live; they don't seem to be in my orchids, but they love all the seedlings I'm growing to put outdoors if we ever get spring here.

I got all the CP's at one of our greenhouses; I have never seen so many CP's in one place. I think they originated here: 
http://www.keehnscarnivores.com/Onlinesales.htm


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 25, 2008)

YoyoJo, I can see you bought the red flytrap for only $12... that's kinda cheap... N your plants still have summer leaves... flytraps here are starting to go dormant... I just bought a small green one for $3, n was advised to keep it drier for the winter... I'm so jealous you even have dionaea 'B52'...  that's the variety with the largest traps, I think... Gud growing..!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely !! Your ping has dined well ! I never had any luck with the flytraps, but I love them, and the sundews ! I am green with envy over your stash !:clap:


----------

